# 26ft - Tur 80



## zuzullo (May 30, 2011)

Hi

I just bought a 26ft sailboat and got some questions to share


----------



## centaursailor (Nov 7, 2010)

And! 
Welcome to the small sail boat owners best net. 
Safe sailing


----------

